# SIP 16" 01928



## donwatson (19 Nov 2016)

HI All,
I purchased a SIP 16" 01928 scroll saw yesterday. The chap claimed it only was used twice and it does look in great condition. I would like a workshop manual for this machine and have been looking through the threads on this site all day.
Can anyone tell me where I can get the manual ?

take care
Don W
PS The machine looks/feels better than the Parkside I amusing and only cost £30.


----------



## martinka (21 Nov 2016)

I can't find a manual for this one, and it has been discontinued. However, there's not much difference between any of the far east scroll saws, other than the top mount controls on yours. Rexon and Scheppach both had saws with top mounted controls, so one of their manuals might do, if you can find one. It's nice to have a manual, but you don't really need one for a scroll saw, even if you need to take one apart. If there's anything you need to know, someone on here will have the answer.


----------



## donwatson (21 Nov 2016)

Thanks Martin. I was beginning to suspect that any problems I might meet could be answered by the knowledge that abounds in this forum.


----------



## Claymore (21 Nov 2016)

Don,
I have been doing a bit of detective work and found that your saw was also marketed by Clarke as this Clarke Woodworker 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw Model BT1016B its identicle to yours so you might be able to find a Clarke manual online.
also known as GMC 405mm Variable Speed Scroll Saw .
Brian


----------



## Claymore (21 Nov 2016)

How about this Don 
https://www.scribd.com/document/1805655 ... r-s-Manual

think you can download it or print it

Brian


----------



## donwatson (22 Nov 2016)

Thanks for those details, I will have a look later.
The only problem I see at the moment is the tension lever. It is the same as any other lever I have met BUT it will only work in one position.
As this lever sits in a slot in the casing it only works when the lever runs parallel with the arm, this means the adjustment is a full turn of the lever at a time.
Hope I have explained this ok. I can put up pics if anyone can help, it may just be me being thick.
Don W


















Hope the pics help


----------



## Claymore (22 Nov 2016)

I see what you mean about the tension lever, can you (without the blade fitted) wind the tension lever until its nearly at its tightest and then insert the blade and just do one full turn of the tension lever and then lock it in position? I think its a case of fine tuning rather than a fault with the saw as it looks in great condition.

Brian


----------



## donwatson (22 Nov 2016)

Aye Brian it looks a great piece of kit.
I haven't had the blade out yet, I brought it in from the shed this morning and it has finally stopped with the condensation.
I have had a look through the forums and found a few references to this machine (I actually spent the whole afternoon reading through them) and it seems to be an ok bit of gear.
I will check over the blade fixing tomorrow. There is a washer under the tension arm that looks like an add on so it looks as if I could be a while sorting it out. I can work on it indoors as I brought it in from the shed this morning, no way can I work in the shed BBRRRRR
Also as woodworkscraftsupplies are closing down I ordered some Olson blades from them so while I was spending money I also ordered from Axminster, the Pegas blades. I have finally got 35 tubes set up with 35 different blades, sizes/tooth set.

take care
Don W
PS Thanks for the PDF.


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2016)

My old SiP has a similar tensioning system, but at the rear of the saw.

As Brian suggests, it's probably just a matter of finding that 'sweet spot' on the screw tensioner and then tightening it with the lever.


----------

